# Can you really trust you dog



## jessicay (Aug 12, 2010)

I keep posting on a few threads and for some reason they get deleted so I will start my own, this way it does not get deleted. 

http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2010/01/10/omar-martinez-pit-bull-at_n_418027.html

http://dailycaller.com/2010/07/20/tenn-pit-bull-attacks-leave-elderly-man-dead/

http://www.cbsnews.com/8301-504083_162-20011483-504083.html

http://www.commercialappeal.com/news/2010/jul/23/memorial-gathering-set-man-who-died-after-pit-bull/

http://latimesblogs.latimes.com/lanow/2010/05/2yearold-dies-in-san-bernardino-pit-bull-attack.html

http://www.wthr.com/global/story.asp?s=12592563

These were on the first two pages when I googled, you want more? The year is not over either. These are also just pit bull attacks that have killed people, this year.  I did not post the ones that killed other animals or injured someone.  Lee we can all use Google like you and find our info out also.   So yes, I will not leave my child in a room alone with any pit bull.  None of your sweet videos will make me think otherwise. I have seen what those animals can do in person.


----------



## lee hanson (Aug 12, 2010)

jessicay said:


> I keep posting on a few threads and for some reason they get deleted so I will start my own, this way it does not get deleted.
> 
> http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2010/01/10/omar-martinez-pit-bull-at_n_418027.html
> 
> ...



A 2 month-old left alone in a swing was killed by a labrador puppy in Oklahoma. The child's mother and grandmother were home at the time of the baby's death but had left him alone in a room with the puppy and another dog.



Police aren't sure what made the puppy attack the 2-month-old boy. They say that the dog mauled the infant and he was pronounced dead when paramedics arrived to the scene. The black lab puppy will be destroyed for its aggressive behavior.



This is not the first time a puppy has killed a 2-6 month-old child. Experts suggest that you not let dogs (or puppies) sleep in the same room as children because they can become violent. Having a dog spayed or neutered can help lower levels of aggression


----------



## lee hanson (Aug 12, 2010)

It's usually the perfect combination - a loving youngster and a gentle dog.

But something went horribly wrong at an Oshawa home Tuesday and now a three-year-old girl is facing the possibility of having plastic surgery.

Police say the youngster was being cared for by neighbours at 506 Lanlark Drive just after 1pm, and was petting a normally friendly Golden Retriever.

Cops aren't sure what provoked the animal, but it suddenly turned on the child, mauling the tot from her eye to her cheek.

The toddler was rushed to Lakeridge Health Centre, where plastic surgeons began examining the damage. It's believed her eyesight will be O.K. but she may require surgical repairs to her cheek.

The same people looking after the child were also looking after the dog for the day.

"They were petting the dog," relates Richard Ovila, the babysitter's husband. "I don't know if they were patting together or what, when all of a sudden the dog turned around and took her on the left cheek."

The dog has been seized by animal control and those who know the creature are baffled. Golden Retrievers are generally among the most gentle of dogs and are usually excellent with children.

"It was a very serious dog bite," confirms Dave Selby of Durham Regional Police.

The youngster was surprised by what happened and reportedly continually asked the doctors who were treating her why the dog bit her. But like police, they didn't have those answers, either.

"It's just a very unfortunate incident and obviously our thoughts and prayers are with that young girl right now to make sure she can get through this situation and hopefully not have too many damages as she grows older," Selby concludes.

It's not clear what will become of the canine, but the owner is the neighbour's son and he has no idea about what's happened to his beloved pet. He's currently away on vacation down south for March Break.

Authorities hope this tragic event will provide a lesson for others.

"The best thing to do is keep your children away from unknown dogs or strange dogs that you don't know their personality or behaviour," suggests Tre Smith of the Toronto Humane Society.

The little girl has been taken to the Hospital for Sick Children in Toronto for further assessment. She'll be staying there until at least Wednesday


----------



## jessicay (Aug 12, 2010)

I bet it was a pitXlab they will always bring the aggression out in any dog.


----------



## lee hanson (Aug 12, 2010)

Pomeranian Kills 6-Week-Old Girl 
September 21, 2001

LOS ANGELES (AP) - A small Pomeranian dog killed a 6-week-old baby while the infant's caretaker briefly left the child unattended to warm a bottle of milk, authorities said.

The relative, who was caring for the infant girl, found her head buried in the dog's mouth Saturday night, sheriff's Deputy Cruz Solis said. The girl died of head trauma at an area hospital, he said.

The baby's name was withheld because her parents were out of the country and had not been notified, Solis said.

The relative has not been charged. Animal control officers took the dog.

Pomeranians are a breed of miniature canines that have a foxlike face, pointy ears and long, fluffy hair. The deputy said Pomeranian attacks are rare.

``Obviously it doesn't take much to kill a 6-week old baby but it's not something that happens with that breed,'' Solis said


----------



## lee hanson (Aug 12, 2010)

Baby Girl Killed by Family Dog 
Monday, October 9, 2000

A 6-week-old girl died Saturday night after she was mauled by the family's dog, according to the Los Angeles County Sheriff's Department. 

The attack occurred in the girl's home in the 15500 block of Fellowship Street in Valinda, an unincorporated area between La Puente and West Covina, Deputy Cruz Solis said. 

An uncle baby-sitting the newborn left the child on a bed unattended while he went to the kitchen to prepare a bottle for her, Solis said. When he returned, he found the family's Pomeranian dog on the bed attacking the baby, Solis said. 

The man freed the child from the dog and called for help. The baby died shortly after at Queen of the Valley Hospital in West Covina, according to Solis. 

The parents of the child, whose name has been withheld by officials, were in the Philippines, Solis said


----------



## lee hanson (Aug 12, 2010)

dont miss this

http://www.understand-a-bull.com/Articles/OtherBreedBites/AllDogsBite.htm


----------



## DarkKnight (Aug 12, 2010)

Mr Hanson,
Your not helping your argument. Jessicay found six attacks THIS YEAR.. You've had to go back 10 years to find 3???????


----------



## jessicay (Aug 12, 2010)

Your original post that has been deleted now said there was only 3 pit bull attacks in a year. My whole point to my post was I post 6 in this year, in the first two google pages.  You are posting things from 10 years ago.  If you have to look that hard to find lab attacks I feel pretty safe with my breed.


----------



## Nerf Warrior (Aug 12, 2010)

dogexpert.com is listing 7 fatalities in 2010


----------



## lee hanson (Aug 12, 2010)

go to any shelter an see what breed of dog is mostly there


----------



## lee hanson (Aug 12, 2010)

do you know how long the apbt breed has been a round.

and we are just now seeing a problem some thing has changed and it not the  breed it the owners.

i have never tried to say that pit bull dont or kill  i know they do but i also know that all dogs do.

i grew up on a small farm and i have personally seen all types of animals  don't things they normally don't do or haven't done  before


----------



## lee hanson (Aug 12, 2010)

if they are so bad why does akc  and ukc  not have that in there  standers under temperment


----------



## lee hanson (Aug 12, 2010)

it all up to the owner the first time a dog tries  to bite it should dealt with and if you cant correct the behavior the dog should be put down and a good owner would because public safety comes first but a hole breed plus 20 other should not pay for a few bad owners or bad dogs


----------



## lee hanson (Aug 12, 2010)

i think it  would  be fair to say that for every pit bull attack you can show me i can show 10 case of animal cruelty

also could show  you that Meany drunk drivers

dope heads
child molesters
 ect


----------



## lee hanson (Aug 12, 2010)

It’s National Dog Bite Prevention Week and the U.S. Postal Service wants to educate people on the dangers of attacks and how to prevent them.

Man’s best friend bites more than 4.7 million people — including about 3,000 mail carriers — each year in the United States. More than 800,000 need medical attention for the bites, half of them small children. The elderly and mail carriers are the second and third most reported victims.

 i guess  they were all pit bulls


----------



## lee hanson (Aug 12, 2010)

i was reading this in a news paper to read it your self look for 
By Denise Bonura 
The Record Herald 
Posted May 18, 2010 @ 01:05 PM
Who let the dogs out?


----------



## lee hanson (Aug 12, 2010)

Statistics 
The most recent official survey, conducted more than a decade ago, determined there were 4.7 million dog bite victims annually in the USA. A more recent study showed that 1,000 Americans per day are treated in emergency rooms as a result of dog bites. In 2007 there were 33 fatal dog attacks in the USA. Most of the victims who receive medical attention are children, half of whom are bitten in the face. Dog bite losses exceed $1 billion per year, with over $300 million paid by homeowners insurance


----------



## lee hanson (Aug 12, 2010)

this is what the ukc had to say if you dont beleav it look up breed stander

CHARACTERISTICS

The essential characteristics of the American Pit Bull Terrier are strength, confidence, and zest for life. This breed is eager to please and brimming over with enthusiasm. APBTs make excellent family companions and have always been noted for their love of children. Because most APBTs exhibit some level of dog aggression and because of its powerful physique, the APBT requires an owner who will carefully socialize and obedience train the dog. The breed’s natural agility makes it one of the most capable canine climbers so good fencing is a must for this breed. The APBT is not the best choice for a guard dog since they are extremely friendly, even with strangers. Aggressive behavior toward humans is uncharacteristic of the breed and highly undesirable. This breed does very well in performance events because of its high level of intelligence and its willingness to work


----------



## lee hanson (Aug 12, 2010)

ok so  you don't like pit bulls  lets  say they ban them tomorrow what should  we  do with the  ones that are police dogs therapy and service dog


----------



## lee hanson (Aug 12, 2010)

<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/9_kocazOCKQ?fs=1&hl=en_US"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/9_kocazOCKQ?fs=1&hl=en_US" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>


----------



## lee hanson (Aug 12, 2010)

<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/Q9UCYoCzDoU&hl=en_US&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/Q9UCYoCzDoU&hl=en_US&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>


----------



## lee hanson (Aug 12, 2010)

this is what they dont want you to see
http://server.inalbum.com/show/jodip...html?296033009


----------



## CAL (Aug 12, 2010)

Mr.Hanson,the very worst dogs around where I live are labs.it some that will bit in less than a heart beat.I see hundreds of pits with puppies at the flea mkt.I never have seen one that was any kind of way aggressive.It is a wonder with people handling their puppies and so forth.I guess the owners leave the bad ones at home!I'm a little partial to pits myself,best dog we ever had,had the very best temperment of any dog for us too.Now he looked bad but was gentle as a lamb.My daughter was 4 at the time and rode him like a horse.He weighed 150# too.


----------



## lee hanson (Aug 12, 2010)

CAL said:


> Mr.Hanson,the very worst dogs around where I live are labs.it some that will bit in less than a heart beat.I see hundreds of pits with puppies at the flea mkt.I never have seen one that was any kind of way aggressive.It is a wonder with people handling their puppies and so forth.I guess the owners leave the bad ones at home!I'm a little partial to pits myself,best dog we ever had,had the very best temperment of any dog for us too.Now he looked bad but was gentle as a lamb.My daughter was 4 at the time and rode him like a horse.He weighed 150# too.



i know what you mean  a bout a year ago  i was walling one of  my dogs when i seen this lab mix  the dog came at me  the owner was yelling at the dog then   the dog just ran at me and bet me on the top left side of my chest i still have a scare  that do sunk all 4  k9 in me plus  4 front teeth

then my paw paw had a lab that bit me when i was a kid but he took care of that dog


----------



## lee hanson (Aug 12, 2010)

if you look at this link you will what type of people own apbt

http://server.inalbum.com/show/jodip...html?296033009


----------



## lee hanson (Aug 12, 2010)

<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/wYuFGla-8zI?fs=1&hl=en_US"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/wYuFGla-8zI?fs=1&hl=en_US" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>


----------



## lee hanson (Aug 12, 2010)

<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/IO2PAFSoCr8?fs=1&hl=en_US"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/IO2PAFSoCr8?fs=1&hl=en_US" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>


----------



## lee hanson (Aug 12, 2010)

The American pit bull terrier breed is a well-muscled canine that has a thick neck and and a large head. This particular breed is known for its persistence, strength, and loyalty to masters. The American pit bull terrier is often referred to as a pit bull, but can be incorrectly classified with other terriers by major kennel clubs. In fact, the American pit bull terrier and the American Staffordshire terrier should be classified as bull and terrier breeds. They are also closely related to bulldogs in terms of their behavior and working abilities.

In the past, the pit bull was one of the most trusted companions and was loved by most people. In England, where the breed is no longer allowed, the pit bull was also considered one of the safest dogs to have around children. Unfortunately, negative attention has been given to this breed in the past several years. There are two groups to blame for these negative events. One group is the media, who report attacks in the most sensational way possible. The other group that needs to shoulder some of the blame is dog breeders who overbreed their dogs, resulting in high levels of aggression. Owners who train their dogs harshly or who encourage aggressive behavior can also be blamed for negative attention on the pit bull breed


----------



## lee hanson (Aug 12, 2010)

<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/RYReh06SpgA?fs=1&hl=en_US"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/RYReh06SpgA?fs=1&hl=en_US" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>


----------



## lee hanson (Aug 12, 2010)

i have a ???? is it pit bulls that you dont like wich is a name for about 20 breed or do you not like apbt


----------



## CFGD (Aug 12, 2010)

i am so sick of this crap...
if you THINK negative about ANY breed of dog....guess what??

dont own one!all you so called anti APBT people,exactly who is holding a gun to your head telling you to have one in your home???

yall are so quick to point out bite statistics,media heresay,and urban legends..

do ya'll realize how many "pit bull type" dogs are catergorized by the sensationalistic media as APBT'S?basically,any short haired,brick-shaped headed dog can be mistaken for a APBT.there are MILLIONS of these dogs in the U.S...

i wish i lived about 50 years ago,so i could own these dogs without having to hear this constant crap.


----------



## CFGD (Aug 12, 2010)

by the way... APBT history 101...


The 30's,40's,50's,60's,and 70's,were known as the "golden age" of Pit Bulls.As you well know these dogs were originally bred as match dogs,and to make a long story short,a "man-biter" was no good to a pit-man.they were culled(taken out of the gene pool,unbred),because the dogs had to be able to be safely handled in the heat of battle.the men of this time assured that this practice was upheld.

During all that time, you never heard of pit bulls mauling 5-year old kids. It was only when the breed became immensely popular in the 1980s--i.e., when lots of ignoramuses suddenly became overnight breeders--that you began to read stories about man-eating pit bulls. These monster dogs were not "fighting dogs," but just the opposite. The scrupulous criteria that old-time breeders had used for selecting or culling dogs in breeding programs were thrown out the window--along with plain common sense. The neophyte breeders didn't know the difference between gameness and aggressiveness. Many of them didn't grasp the fact that a champion fighting dog is born, not made; so they tried to make their dogs into "fighting dogs." How? 

Through abuse, teasing, "practice" on non-fighting dogs, etc.--all sorts of things that knowledgeable pit enthusiasts would find cruel and abhorrent--and counterproductive as preparation for pit contests.
In the hands of ignorant breeders, the gentle, affectionate qualities that were so crucial to the old-time breeders also went out the window. 

From the old-time breeders' point of view, the gentle qualities were an absolutely indispensable safety precaution to be bred into a fighting dog, since no dog could be fought if it couldn't be safely handled by its owner during a pit contest. These breeders bred for a type that was extremely easy-going and docile around people and would NEVER think of biting a friendly hand, even amid the fury of a fight.. 

lets compare a game-bred apbt with a hunting lab,,,The analogy to labs is fitting because both of these breeds were selectively bred for tasks that demanded an extreme level of generosity toward people. Can you imagine a lab that snarled when you tried to take the duck from his mouth? Such a dog would have been culled from a serious performance-based breeding program. Likewise, any APBT that showed the least sign of aggression toward people was culled as unsuitable for breeding. Whether true or not, it was an article of faith among old-time breeders that a human-aggressive dog simply could not be dead game. In any case, such a dog would have been unsuitable for fighting purposes: no one would volunteer to be its handler or to referee the match. 

As a result of this careful breeding history, the APBT is an extremely easy-going, human-loving dog.do people get bit by them?sure,but  people also get bit by chiuauas on a daily basis.and the so-called "pit attacks", on average are not even pure pred apbt's in the first place.and if they are,chances are that they are an end result of terrible,neophyte owners breeding un-deserving dogs looking for a fast buck.


----------



## CFGD (Aug 12, 2010)

based on public-perception..my daughter should never have made it out this photo alive.

apbt's ARE born man-eaters correct???


----------



## WyldeDime (Aug 12, 2010)

YAY!!!

We have a thread full of people talking to theirselves!


----------



## jessicay (Aug 12, 2010)

Lee I am trying to go through all of this  you posted, but honestly don't have the time. Let me first start by saying I am not one of those "Anti Pit Bull Haters" who rally to ban these dogs. But I will tell you how I feel about them because but you get on my nerves. It is ok to defend your dogs, I will defend mine in a heart beat. The difference between me and you is I do not come on a open forum and throw them around in everyone's faces EVERY DAY 30 posts a day it gets old really old. Then when someone has something negative to say you delete the thread or you post 30 posts in a few minutes. I use to read your posts and laugh now I read them . My husband told me to leave you alone because we know how it feels to get attacked about our dogs. But I feel like you are looking for a fight. Or you are looking for everyone to love pit bulls which is not going to happen. I guess in your mind you think you are educatiog us about them but you give very little facts just alot of you tube videos. Honestly I have not like pit bulls for a long time but all you have done was assure that I do not like them. Not helping your case.

You are pulling up lab attacks that study that you had up said DEATHS not injured. I only pulled up DEATHS I am  sorry I do not have the time that you have to pull up every pit bull attack this year. 

My last note please do not PM me links. Thank You


----------



## K9SAR (Aug 12, 2010)

jessicay said:


> So yes, I will not leave my child in a room alone with any pit bull.  None of your sweet videos will make me think otherwise. I have seen what those animals can do in person.



A responsible adult shouldn't leave their child alone in any room for an extended period of time (or alone in the house as some of the news articles state) with any breed of dog and especially not with an unknown dog.  Anyone can use google to find articles discussing dog attacks, maulings, and deaths caused by other breeds, but what's the point? 

The anti-pit bull and pro-pit bull discussions (or just pit bull discussions, in general) on GON always have the same people "debating" and always have the same results.  These are also the reasons why threads are deleted.


----------



## contender* (Aug 12, 2010)

jessicay said:


> Lee I am trying to go through all of this  you posted, but honestly don't have the time.



I think he's just trying to raise his post count....


----------



## jessicay (Aug 12, 2010)

K9SAR said:


> A responsible adult shouldn't leave their child alone in any room for an extended period of time (or alone in the house as some of the news articles state) with any breed of dog and especially not with an unknown dog.  Anyone can use google to find articles discussing dog attacks, maulings, and deaths caused by other breeds, but what's the point?
> 
> The anti-pit bull and pro-pit bull discussions (or just pit bull discussions, in general) on GON always have the same people "debating" and always have the same results.  These are also the reasons why threads are deleted.



I guess it looks like I was looking for a fight with my thread. But I was replying to another thread Lee had posted that only 3 people die a year from pit bull attacks. I was only showing him how many I had found for this year alone which was double what he said and the year is not over.  But the whole thread got deleted right after I post my post, I wonder what happened. So I started my own so it could not disappear. 


I leave my children in the room with my labs all the time. My daughter sleeps with one her in bed. My kids love to play out side in the woods and there is always at least two or three labs with them so yes I do leave my children alone with my dogs all the time and I trust them.  Actually my daughter was out side playing and I was out side working in the yard. My daughter and our lab were on the other side of the yard playing. I looked up because my dog was barking and pushing my daughter out of the way. She got between her and a snake. My dog got bit by that snake. So I owe that dog my life. That is not a you tube story, it is a story that happened in my life.


----------



## contender* (Aug 12, 2010)

Is this thread about dog bites or major attacks? I would think that most bites come from small dogs just because they feel lie they have to make up for their size. As far as mauling and major attacks,,, well I'll let ya'll be the judge, the info is out there.


----------



## K9SAR (Aug 12, 2010)

jessicay said:


> I guess it looks like I was looking for a fight with my thread.



I guess you misunderstood my point.  Let me post it again....


The anti-pit bull and pro-pit bull discussions (or just pit bull discussions, in general) on GON always have the same people "debating" and always have the same results. These are also the reasons why threads are deleted.


----------



## coggins (Aug 12, 2010)

jessicay said:


> Lee I am trying to go through all of this  you posted, but honestly don't have the time. Let me first start by saying I am not one of those "Anti Pit Bull Haters" who rally to ban these dogs. But I will tell you how I feel about them because but you get on my nerves. It is ok to defend your dogs, I will defend mine in a heart beat. The difference between me and you is I do not come on a open forum and throw them around in everyone's faces EVERY DAY 30 posts a day it gets old really old. Then when someone has something negative to say you delete the thread or you post 30 posts in a few minutes. I use to read your posts and laugh now I read them . My husband told me to leave you alone because we know how it feels to get attacked about our dogs. But I feel like you are looking for a fight. Or you are looking for everyone to love pit bulls which is not going to happen. I guess in your mind you think you are educatiog us about them but you give very little facts just alot of you tube videos. Honestly I have not like pit bulls for a long time but all you have done was assure that I do not like them. Not helping your case.
> 
> You are pulling up lab attacks that study that you had up said DEATHS not injured. I only pulled up DEATHS I am  sorry I do not have the time that you have to pull up every pit bull attack this year.
> 
> My last note please do not PM me links. Thank You



X2 (mostly), I however do not mind a pit bull and i'm fairly sure they are or can be great pets.  I do however get tired of this new stream of continuous APBT propaganda.


----------



## TheBadfish (Aug 12, 2010)

BSL is the first of its kind and is very threatening to owners of this breed. I have two pits and support them, but I do agree these threads gets old. Obviously Lee is concerned but I think he is directing his energy in the wrong direction. Lee, maybe everytime you feel you should post something here, trying calling a senator and congressman instead. These are the people whose job it is to hear you, and I think you will be more productive in protecting your rights that way.


----------



## southern_pride (Aug 12, 2010)

It's pretty obvious what side of the line I'm on.

That being said.
When it comes to the health and well being of my children, or grandchildren, or children in general, I don't trust ANY dog.

They are after all animals.


----------



## fulldraw74 (Aug 12, 2010)

southernpridepitbulls said:


> It's pretty obvious what side of the line I'm on.
> 
> That being said.
> When it comes to the health and well being of my children, or grandchildren, or children in general, I don't trust ANY dog.
> They are after all animals.


----------



## lee hanson (Aug 12, 2010)

southernpridepitbulls said:


> It's pretty obvious what side of the line I'm on.
> 
> That being said.
> When it comes to the health and well being of my children, or grandchildren, or children in general, I don't trust ANY dog.
> ...


----------



## lee hanson (Aug 12, 2010)

jessicay said:


> Lee I am trying to go through all of this  you posted, but honestly don't have the time. Let me first start by saying I am not one of those "Anti Pit Bull Haters" who rally to ban these dogs. But I will tell you how I feel about them because but you get on my nerves. It is ok to defend your dogs, I will defend mine in a heart beat. The difference between me and you is I do not come on a open forum and throw them around in everyone's faces EVERY DAY 30 posts a day it gets old really old. Then when someone has something negative to say you delete the thread or you post 30 posts in a few minutes. I use to read your posts and laugh now I read them . My husband told me to leave you alone because we know how it feels to get attacked about our dogs. But I feel like you are looking for a fight. Or you are looking for everyone to love pit bulls which is not going to happen. I guess in your mind you think you are educatiog us about them but you give very little facts just alot of you tube videos. Honestly I have not like pit bulls for a long time but all you have done was assure that I do not like them. Not helping your case.
> 
> You are pulling up lab attacks that study that you had up said DEATHS not injured. I only pulled up DEATHS I am  sorry I do not have the time that you have to pull up every pit bull attack this year.
> 
> My last note please do not PM me links. Thank You



i showed you on another post . 3 diff cases  where 3 diff pomeranians killed 3 diff babys  all you had to say was thoughs are just babys  remeber cause then i said so baby deths dont count now


----------



## Nerf Warrior (Aug 12, 2010)

lee hanson said:


> i showed you on another post . 3 diff cases  where 3 diff pomeranians killed 3 diff babys  all you had to say was thoughs are just babys  remeber cause then i said so baby deths dont count now


That was me that replied concerning the Poms.  And the point I was trying to make was that although they did kill a baby, a newborn is all it is capable of killing. And that is because a baby that size has absolutely no defense mechanism. Never read where a Pom killed an older kid and drug him through the yard or where an older person was attacked and mauled by a Pom.  Was not downplaying the death of a child at all. Just making the point that a bite from a lap dog and a bull dog cant be compared.. Apples and oranges.


----------



## TheBadfish (Aug 12, 2010)

Lee, we are on the same side of this debate. However, some people have expressed the feeling that you are trying to instigate arguements. This is not the place for it. The majority of people on this forum are good hearted people who do not want to take your dog. This is where you need to gain friends, not make enemies. In politics you need to choose your battles and bring as many people over to your side as possible. Creating the same thread over and over again irritates people and causes them to possibly change their view based on a personal conflict. A forum is also meant to be a discussion. Multiple posts, back to back, is not a discussion. Again, we need friends here man, not enemies. Sometimes we all need to agree to disagree and have a friendly debate. Sometimes there is no right answer, but only relative points of views. As the age old adage goes, lets "kill them with kindness", try to promote the cause, and agree that not everyone shares the same opinion. And understand that most GON members are dog people. This is a hunting/outdoors forum and dogs are a large part of many hunting activities. You need to make these people your friends even if they don't like pits, they do not have to own one. But you can make them appreciate that you are a responsible owner and respect you for it. That is what will make the difference!


----------



## Nugefan (Aug 12, 2010)

southernpridepitbulls said:


> It's pretty obvious what side of the line I'm on.
> 
> That being said.
> When it comes to the health and well being of my children, or grandchildren, or children in general, I don't trust ANY dog.
> ...


----------



## lee hanson (Aug 12, 2010)

jessicay said:


> I guess it looks like I was looking for a fight with my thread. But I was replying to another thread Lee had posted that only 3 people die a year from pit bull attacks. I was only showing him how many I had found for this year alone which was double what he said and the year is not over.  But the whole thread got deleted right after I post my post, I wonder what happened. So I started my own so it could not disappear.
> 
> 
> I leave my children in the room with my labs all the time. My daughter sleeps with one her in bed. My kids love to play out side in the woods and there is always at least two or three labs with them so yes I do leave my children alone with my dogs all the time and I trust them.  Actually my daughter was out side playing and I was out side working in the yard. My daughter and our lab were on the other side of the yard playing. I looked up because my dog was barking and pushing my daughter out of the way. She got between her and a snake. My dog got bit by that snake. So I owe that dog my life. That is not a you tube story, it is a story that happened in my life.



This story is from the Ultimate American Pit Bull Terrier by Jacqueline O'Neil. There's also an excellent story about Weela in Jillian Cline's new book The American Pit Bull Terrier Speaks...Good Dog!. Weela was also featured in the October, 1996 Outside magazine as an example of the kind of dog one would like to have in a life-threatening situation.

Gary Watkins, eleven years old, was absorbed in chasing lizards when Weela, the family Pit Bull, plowed into him with a body slam that sent him sprawling. Gary's mother, Lori, saw the whole incident and remembers being surprised at first, because Weela always played kindly with children. But her surprise quickly turned to horror when she saw a rattlesnake sink its fangs into Weela's face. Somehow Weela had sensed the snake's presence from across the yard and rushed to push Gary out of striking range. 

Luckily for thirty people, twenty-nine dogs, thirteen horses and a cat, Weela recovered from the snake's venom. Luckily, because that's how many lives she saved a few years later. For her heroism, Weela was named Ken-L Ration's Dog Hero of the Year in 1993. The press release read in part: 

In January 1993, heavy rains caused a dam to break miles upstream on the Tijuana River, normally a narrow, three-foot wide river. Weela's rescue efforts began at a ranch that belonged to a friend of her owners, Lori and Daniel Watkins. Weela and the Watkinses worked for six hours battling heavy rains, strong currents and floating debris to reach the ranch and rescue their friend's twelve dogs. 

From that experience, the Watkinses recognized Weela's extraordinary ability to sense quicksand, dangerous drop-offs and mud bogs. "She was constantly willing to put herself in dangerous situations," says Lori Watkins. "She always took the lead except to circle back if someone needed help." 

Periodically, over a month's time, sixty-five pound Weela crossed the flooded river to bring food to seventeen dogs and puppies and one cat, all stranded on an island. Each trip she pulled thirty to fifty pounds of dog food that had been loaded into a harnessed backpack. The animals were finally evacuated on Valentine's Day. 

On another occasion, Weela led a rescue team to thirteen horses stranded on a large manure pile completely surrounded by floodwaters. The rescue team successfully brought the horses to safe ground. 

Finally, during one of Weela's trips back from delivering food to stranded animals, she came upon a group of thirty people who were attempting to cross the floodwaters. Weela, by barking and running back and forth, refused to allow them to cross at that point where the waters ran deep and fast. She then led the group to a shallower crossing upstream, where they safely crossed to the other side. 

Strong, gentle intelligent and brave, Weela,CGC,TT, is the ultimate American Pit Bull terrier, epitomizing the best that the breed has to offer. But her story also highlights an important yet often misunderstood fact about the breed. The Pit Bull is a dog that loves to please its owner and tries to become whatever kind of dog its owner desires. Weela has had two owners. 

The first owner dumped her in an alley to die when she was less than four weeks old. Her present owner, Lori Watkins, found five starving Pit Bull puppies whimpering in an alley, took them home and raised them. later, the Watkins family placed four of the puppies in loving homes and kept the little female they named Weela. They believed Weela was special, and she proved them right. Most Pit Bull puppies grow up to become a reflection of both their owners' personality and the care and training they receive. One can only imagine what a different dog Weela would have become if her original owner had raised her, and she had done her best to please him


----------



## lee hanson (Aug 12, 2010)

TheBadfish said:


> Lee, we are on the same side of this debate. However, some people have expressed the feeling that you are trying to instigate arguements. This is not the place for it. The majority of people on this forum are good hearted people who do not want to take your dog. This is where you need to gain friends, not make enemies. In politics you need to choose your battles and bring as many people over to your side as possible. Creating the same thread over and over again irritates people and causes them to possibly change their view based on a personal conflict. A forum is also meant to be a discussion. Multiple posts, back to back, is not a discussion. Again, we need friends here man, not enemies. Sometimes we all need to agree to disagree and have a friendly debate. Sometimes there is no right answer, but only relative points of views. As the age old adage goes, lets "kill them with kindness", try to promote the cause, and agree that not everyone shares the same opinion. And understand that most GON members are dog people. This is a hunting/outdoors forum and dogs are a large part of many hunting activities. You need to make these people your friends even if they don't like pits, they do not have to own one. But you can make them appreciate that you are a responsible owner and respect you for it. That is what will make the difference!



i dont want to start a fight i just want people to see some of the good they do  not just what the new show  these dog work as service dog police dog they  found people on  9-11  i also want other to see that alot of these dogs have grate home and  are  very important part of Meany familys


----------



## jessicay (Aug 12, 2010)

lee hanson said:


> i showed you on another post . 3 diff cases  where 3 diff pomeranians killed 3 diff babys  all you had to say was thoughs are just babys  remeber cause then i said so baby deths dont count now



Show me where I said something like that??????????  Lee I do not post on pit bull threads most of the time. But you give me no choice but to. 

But, I do agree with Nerf Warrior. An infant cannot put up a fight against anything.  A pit bull can kill a grown adult.

On another note have you ever heard of less is more? Out of 52 post you have something like 28 post on this thread.  I think my point has been made.


----------



## jessicay (Aug 12, 2010)

TheBadfish said:


> Lee, we are on the same side of this debate. However, some people have expressed the feeling that you are trying to instigate arguements. This is not the place for it. The majority of people on this forum are good hearted people who do not want to take your dog. This is where you need to gain friends, not make enemies. In politics you need to choose your battles and bring as many people over to your side as possible. Creating the same thread over and over again irritates people and causes them to possibly change their view based on a personal conflict. A forum is also meant to be a discussion. Multiple posts, back to back, is not a discussion. Again, we need friends here man, not enemies. Sometimes we all need to agree to disagree and have a friendly debate. Sometimes there is no right answer, but only relative points of views. As the age old adage goes, lets "kill them with kindness", try to promote the cause, and agree that not everyone shares the same opinion. And understand that most GON members are dog people. This is a hunting/outdoors forum and dogs are a large part of many hunting activities. You need to make these people your friends even if they don't like pits, they do not have to own one. But you can make them appreciate that you are a responsible owner and respect you for it. That is what will make the difference!



You see Lee this guy is not even on my side but I actually like him. He says what needs to be said and ends it, he does not post a bunch of the same posts. But yet somehow you even find a way to argue with him, and he is on your side.  

The world is not going to ever love every dog out there.  All you can do is stand up and be a good example of your breed and not shove it down everyone’s throat every day.


----------



## Buck Nasty (Aug 12, 2010)

What is the point to this thread???? That dogs will attack people?? If so, I think that is a proven fact!


----------



## Bugeye (Aug 12, 2010)

If you drink and drive, or
if you own and use guns, or
if you own large dangerous animals, you must accept the baggage that goes with it.... if any of the above harms or kills a human being, there should be serious jail time.


----------



## lee hanson (Aug 12, 2010)

jessicay said:


> You see Lee this guy is not even on my side but I actually like him. He says what needs to be said and ends it, he does not post a bunch of the same posts. But yet somehow you even find a way to argue with him, and he is on your side.
> 
> The world is not going to ever love every dog out there.  All you can do is stand up and be a good example of your breed and not shove it down everyone’s throat every day.



you posted some negative thing about the breed   so i stepped up in defence what wrong with that  i don't want to fight i just want the other side to be heard


----------



## lee hanson (Aug 12, 2010)

jessicay said:


> I keep posting on a few threads and for some reason they get deleted so I will start my own, this way it does not get deleted.
> 
> http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2010/01/10/omar-martinez-pit-bull-at_n_418027.html
> 
> ...



you say am trying to start stuff  read your post you singled me out you made this post was adressed to me  all i did was respond


----------



## contender* (Aug 12, 2010)

lee hanson said:


> you say am trying to start stuff  read your post you singled me out you made this post was adressed to me  all i did was respond



Actually I think you started a thread last night with the same title and then deleted it. Correct?


----------



## grouper throat (Aug 12, 2010)

jessicay said:


> You see Lee this guy is not even on my side but I actually like him. He says what needs to be said and ends it, he does not post a bunch of the same posts. But yet somehow you even find a way to argue with him, and he is on your side.
> 
> The world is not going to ever love every dog out there.  All you can do is stand up and be a good example of your breed and not shove it down everyone’s throat every day.



Thank you. If he has not realized this by now, you are wasting your time. The best thing to do is let him post away and reply to himself  Lee- read thebadfish's post. No one here is against you, so quit posting your pit stuff


----------



## jessicay (Aug 12, 2010)

lee hanson said:


> you say am trying to start stuff  read your post you singled me out you made this post was adressed to me  all i did was respond




Don’t act stupid Lee cause I know you are not. You know I posted that on another thread and you deleted the thread immediately.  Then you started another one just like this last night and I was not going to let have control over the thread like that anymore.  So I started the same thread you did.


----------



## jessicay (Aug 12, 2010)

contender* said:


> Actually I think you started a thread last night with the same title and then deleted it. Correct?



That is correct. I am glad someone else saw it.


----------



## jessicay (Aug 12, 2010)

grouper throat said:


> Thank you. If he has not realized this by now, you are wasting your time. The best thing to do is let him post away and reply to himself  Lee- read thebadfish's post. No one here is against you, so quit posting your pit stuff


----------



## jessicay (Aug 12, 2010)

lee hanson said:


> you posted some negative thing about the breed   so i stepped up in defence what wrong with that  i don't want to fight i just want the other side to be heard



I am asking for you to show me my post?


----------



## contender* (Aug 12, 2010)

grouper throat said:


> Thank you. If he has not realized this by now, you are wasting your time. The best thing to do is let him post away and reply to himself  Lee- read thebadfish's post. No one here is against you, so quit posting your pit stuff



Just wish he would use some punctuation so I didn't have to read his posts three times to make sense of them.


----------



## lee hanson (Aug 12, 2010)

sorry i thought this forum was some what of a community. and i was entitled to  talk (post) thing that  are important to me or of interest to me.


and  i have supplied  a lot of studies that show that pit bull are no more dangerous then any other breed


----------



## wabbithunter (Aug 12, 2010)

*Lee*



TheBadfish said:


> Lee, we are on the same side of this debate. However, some people have expressed the feeling that you are trying to instigate arguements. This is not the place for it. The majority of people on this forum are good hearted people who do not want to take your dog. This is where you need to gain friends, not make enemies. In politics you need to choose your battles and bring as many people over to your side as possible. Creating the same thread over and over again irritates people and causes them to possibly change their view based on a personal conflict. A forum is also meant to be a discussion. Multiple posts, back to back, is not a discussion. Again, we need friends here man, not enemies. Sometimes we all need to agree to disagree and have a friendly debate. Sometimes there is no right answer, but only relative points of views. As the age old adage goes, lets "kill them with kindness", try to promote the cause, and agree that not everyone shares the same opinion. And understand that most GON members are dog people. This is a hunting/outdoors forum and dogs are a large part of many hunting activities. You need to make these people your friends even if they don't like pits, they do not have to own one. But you can make them appreciate that you are a responsible owner and respect you for it. That is what will make the difference!



Lee listen to this guy.He just said more in one small post that would help your breed more than all your post put together.


----------



## lee hanson (Aug 12, 2010)

wabbithunter said:


> Lee listen to this guy.He just said more in one small post that would help your breed more than all your post put together.



that is what i have tried to do.i understand what you are saying he is right.am not trying to get every one to got out  an get a pit bull. i just want people to know that alot of these dog are grate dogs and are very loved

i all  so want people to know about bsl because alot of people dont know what it is.


----------



## Jody Hawk (Aug 12, 2010)

Lee,
You make a good argument for your pit bulls. I will say that one of the sweetest dogs I've ever known was a pit bull named Boo. A former co-worker of mine owned him and that dog loved people and cats. He ran free in the yard at the time and he never had any problems with that dog as long as a strange dog didn't come in the yard.


----------



## lee hanson (Aug 12, 2010)

Jody Hawk said:


> Lee,
> You make a good argument for your pit bulls. I will say that one of the sweetest dogs I've ever known was a pit bull named Boo. A former co-worker of mine owned him and that dog loved people and cats. He ran free in the yard at the time and he never had any problems with that dog as long as a strange dog didn't come in the yard.



thank you


----------



## Hairy Dawg (Aug 12, 2010)

Lee, I have to agree with the majority. You are pushing waaaaaaaaaay too hard. You have made your points, but instead of leaving it said, you keep saying it, saying it again, and again, and again, and again, .......... It's getting very tiring. We know that you love pit bulls and I think everyone here respects that. That doesn't mean that they have to like pit bulls, or agree with you. Anyone that disagrees with something you post, is bombarded by 10-15 consecutive posts that contain cut & paste or links.

I don't really have an interest in these discussions one way or the other, but it's getting old having to wade through multiple threads that contain the same thing. All I am asking, is that you slow it down and enough with the repeats.


----------



## gsubo (Aug 12, 2010)

Your going to get some bad apples when it comes to dogs..no matter what breed.  Pitbulls are just very dangeous to the point that if they get ahold of you they are very hard to fend off.

Case in point..An ex-girlfriend of mine's family had several pitbulls as family pets that stayed around their yard.  They had one particular female for 2 years and raised her up from a puppy. A sweet dog that anyone could generally pet. The female had a litter of puppies and while going ouside to feed and water her..my ex's mom accidently startled the female while she was reaching for her food bowl.  The dog woke and grabbed her by her face and began mauling her.  She finally broke free and was able to get inside.  The dog did severe damage to her nasal passage and face..luckily she missed her neck or it could have been alot worse.  Dozens of stitches and three surgeries later she was fine..but the scars will always be there.  The family kept the dog(I probably couldnt have been that forgiving) and its been about 2 years since with no other problems. 

Im not bashing pitbulls at all..I had one in college.  But when things go wrong with these dogs..things can get ugly very quick.  I think we all agree with that.  

I hope I didn't just start another argument


----------



## Nerf Warrior (Aug 12, 2010)

lee hanson said:


> that is what i have tried to do.i understand what you are saying he is right.am not trying to get every one to got out  an get a pit bull. i just want people to know that alot of these dog are grate dogs and are very loved
> 
> i all  so want people to know about bsl because alot of people do know what it is.


Pits are more dangerous than other dogs to the effect that any other dog has a bad moment you get bit,  a Pit has a bad moment , you get maimed.  That being said,  it has been pointed out time after time that a Pit is just as good a pet as any other in the hands of responsible owners.  Too many people trying to have a macho image by owning Pits.  They have been categorized as Gansta, redneck, good ol boys.  When we pull up on a scene I can look at the car in the drive and the residence and most of the time tell if there is a Pit Bull around.  This is the kind of owners that 'should' have to legislated somewhat, either by bsl or other means.  They should have to prove responsibility, kennel up-keep, vet records etc... This shouldnt be just for Pit Bull owners but anyone that takes on the responsibility of owning a dog.  Just go to the flea markets and you'll see what Im getting at.


----------



## bkl021475 (Aug 12, 2010)

Nerf Warrior said:


> Pits are more dangerous than other dogs to the effect that any other dog has a bad moment you get bit,  a Pit has a bad moment , you get maimed.  That being said,  it has been pointed out time after time that a Pit is just as good a pet as any other in the hands of responsible owners.  Too many people trying to have a macho image by owning Pits.  They have been categorized as Gansta, redneck, good ol boys.  When we pull up on a scene I can look at the car in the drive and the residence and most of the time tell if there is a Pit Bull around.  This is the kind of owners that 'should' have to legislated somewhat, either by bsl or other means.  They should have to prove responsibility, kennel up-keep, vet records etc... This shouldnt be just for Pit Bull owners but anyone that takes on the responsibility of owning a dog.  Just go to the flea markets and you'll see what Im getting at.


Well said! I will bet that 75% of pit owners have them for "street cred"! There is nothing wrong with a responsible pit owner and those that use them for hunting purposes! Enough is enough though! I think I'm gonna start pushing Boykin Spaniels, haha!


----------



## coggins (Aug 12, 2010)

TheBadfish said:


> Lee, we are on the same side of this debate. However, some people have expressed the feeling that you are trying to instigate arguements. This is not the place for it. The majority of people on this forum are good hearted people who do not want to take your dog. This is where you need to gain friends, not make enemies. In politics you need to choose your battles and bring as many people over to your side as possible. Creating the same thread over and over again irritates people and causes them to possibly change their view based on a personal conflict. A forum is also meant to be a discussion. Multiple posts, back to back, is not a discussion. Again, we need friends here man, not enemies. Sometimes we all need to agree to disagree and have a friendly debate. Sometimes there is no right answer, but only relative points of views. As the age old adage goes, lets "kill them with kindness", try to promote the cause, and agree that not everyone shares the same opinion. And understand that most GON members are dog people. This is a hunting/outdoors forum and dogs are a large part of many hunting activities. You need to make these people your friends even if they don't like pits, they do not have to own one. But you can make them appreciate that you are a responsible owner and respect you for it. That is what will make the difference!



Please listen to the voice of reason, it's played out already!


----------



## 3d foam killer (Aug 12, 2010)

jessicay said:


> Lee I am trying to go through all of this  you posted, but honestly don't have the time. Let me first start by saying I am not one of those "Anti Pit Bull Haters" who rally to ban these dogs. But I will tell you how I feel about them because but you get on my nerves. It is ok to defend your dogs, I will defend mine in a heart beat. The difference between me and you is I do not come on a open forum and throw them around in everyone's faces EVERY DAY 30 posts a day it gets old really old. Then when someone has something negative to say you delete the thread or you post 30 posts in a few minutes. I use to read your posts and laugh now I read them . My husband told me to leave you alone because we know how it feels to get attacked about our dogs. But I feel like you are looking for a fight. Or you are looking for everyone to love pit bulls which is not going to happen. I guess in your mind you think you are educatiog us about them but you give very little facts just alot of you tube videos. Honestly I have not like pit bulls for a long time but all you have done was assure that I do not like them. Not helping your case.
> 
> You are pulling up lab attacks that study that you had up said DEATHS not injured. I only pulled up DEATHS I am  sorry I do not have the time that you have to pull up every pit bull attack this year.
> 
> My last note please do not PM me links. Thank You



mam he simply educated u because u came on an open fourm and openly bashed his dogs so IMO
he has a rite to come on this open fourm and openly educate u about it wether u read them or not i learned alot
and i have a lab and a pit so when my 3 year old nephew comes over should i take the pit out and leave the lab  haha 
this mite hurt u but my lab shows more agresion than my pit(or man eater)
so which one should i take with me?


----------



## coggins (Aug 12, 2010)

3d foam killer said:


> mam he simply educated u because u came on an open fourm and openly bashed his dogs so IMO
> he has a rite to come on this open fourm and openly educate u about it wether u read them or not i learned alot
> and i have a lab and a pit so when my 3 year old nephew comes over should i take the pit out and leave the lab  haha
> this mite hurt u but my lab shows more agresion than my pit(or man eater)
> so which one should i take with me?



Come on, right, whether, you, a lot, might, aggression.........let's try to get it right.  We've went WAAAYY beyond someone educating us about pits into someone BEATING PITS DOWN OUR THROATS!!!


----------



## contender* (Aug 13, 2010)

3d foam killer said:


> mam he simply educated u because u came on an open fourm and openly bashed his dogs so IMO
> he has a rite to come on this open fourm and openly educate u about it wether u read them or not i learned alot
> and i have a lab and a pit so when my 3 year old nephew comes over should i take the pit out and leave the lab  haha
> this mite hurt u but my lab shows more agresion than my pit(or man eater)
> so which one should i take with me?



Great, someone else that can't spell, use punctuation or capital letters. 
"wear do yu peepal go to skool"


----------



## Forced Entry (Aug 13, 2010)

I have four boxers, they hate fed ex and ups guys or leary of any vehicle or person that they've never or hardly seen, but as soon as I invite the person in, nubs are a waggin.....It is really all in the time your willing to spend with the dog....


----------

